# Diving/spearing tomorrow? Sat



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got back in town and need to run the boat and shoot a fish or two. Looking for a few divers to ride out. I can take up to 5, but will obviously take less. Split gas, shouldn't be too expensive being as we are limited to state waters. Boat is a 26' Pursuit, leave sometime in the morning tomorrow (not crazy early) and be back when we get tired of it.

Call me if you want to go

Josh 

850 255 9310


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

fishermen are welcome too, i always fish during surface intervals and don't mind people fishing when i dive


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dang it......Wish I would have checked the board. I have been looking to get out on the Gulf. I'll keep an eye out in case there is a next time.


----------

